# Water Actuator Frigidaire PLHS269ZCB3



## Nazz300 (Dec 31, 2006)

The water actuator broke on my fridge and was wondering how to replace it. I need to order the part and would like also to know how to gain access behind the ice/water door in order to get to the part.

Can anybody fill me in?

Thanks, 
Nazz


----------



## girltech (Jan 4, 2008)

If you have not had the fridge repair yet here is how to get in to the dispenser.

Feel or look along the bottom edge of the trim on the dispenser and you will see two slots.

Use a flat blade screwdriver to pry the bottom off.

Then slide the trim up and lift it off this will give you access to the screws to replace the actuator.

Here is a place to get Frigidaire parts.


----------



## Techseabreeze (Apr 26, 2010)

This is about as good of electrical diagram showing the dispenser wiring on the right side. The photo has lost some of its clarity especially in color codes. Hope this helps=> http://appliance911seabreeze.com/Frigidaire PLHS269ZCB3 WIRING DIAGRAM.jpg
Technicianseabreeze
http://appliance911seabeeze.com/index.html :thumbsup:


----------

